# Straight Pull Savage



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Savage Arms, makers of the most trusted hunting and target rifles in the United States, is proud to introduce IMPULSE. The new American-made rifles feature a unique straight-pull action that refines the basic function of the conventional bolt into one fast and intuitive movement. The key to IMPULSE's lightning-fast functionality is the new action, which is built around Hexlock, a robust lockup that allows for IMPULSE's reliability, speed, safety and accuracy.

More here: Savage Arms Introduces Its First Straight Pull Rifle: IMPULSE - ThinkingAfield.org


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The hot-shot Europeans have had their own corner on the market until now. Shot Blasers and Sauer and had a hard time not trying to bend the bolt handle down. Think I could learn, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. I had that same issue on a Blaser several years back. The owner insisted I shoot it right handed. It was near comical at first.


----------

